# 309 Partner VISA COMPLEX Cases Only



## superman89 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

This Thread will be used for Complex Cases.
If you believe you have a complex case, please share your timeline with history and problems. We users can try each other to help out. 
As in other forums its hard to find through all that pages a complex case.

So please Mention your History, complexity which means: ( Immigration history,divorced, Appleal To MRT, Visa onshore Refusal, Overstay in Australia, or any other country, deportation.)

Thanks.

Superman89


----------



## superman89 (Jul 20, 2017)

DOL : 20 dec 2016, India Online IMMI
AFP NCC, Uploaded for both application and sponsor.

Medical Submitted Feb 2017, without being asked. 

No Response from Immigration.

May Applied Tourist Visa- Refused due to not enough reasons to come back to india and Immigration history in Australia. 
Onshore Refused with previous partner-since not in relationship, Divorced the partner. MRT applied to get some time then withdrew and married my current partner in india. 

7 months waiting No response.


----------



## James_soul (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello, 

I have similar case like yours, could you please tell the outcome of your offshore partner visa and the timeline. I would appreciate that.. Thanks


----------

